# Hello from Delaware!



## sammiwhiskers2k6 (Dec 4, 2006)

hey! owning your first horse is ace! i got threw WELL into the deep end when i brought my mare... id never even cantered before and i brought her from a sales where she seemed like a little darling... ridden in a snaffle bit.. stood perfectly to let u mount.. and behaved like a little dream, however it soon became clear shed been doped... she knocked me over trying to mount.. needed to be ridden in a pelham... behaved like a racehorse and was downright rude.. so your thinking.. why not sell her on? she had that look in her eye.. she wanted 2 love me, with none of my family knowing a thing, i bit the bullet and with help of the other liveries turned her into the little angel i saw at the sales, ive affalited jumped her, shown her, xc dressage ... shell have a crack at anything! so answer 2 your first question 
1. am I crazy, or am I getting in over my head here? 
you are a little outta your depth , but hell your not crazy, itll be tough but itll be worth it

2. does the whole deal sound good to you?
good enough yeh, before aces owner moves ask if you can have him on loan, really make sure you know him inside out, plus all the vetting, and keep him at the same yard sounds sensible 

3. what would YOU do if it were you in this position?
being me, id go for it! this is a 1nce in a lifetime chance! go 4 it! 

4. what are any other issues I need to think about?
deal with the issues as you come to them, although it seems like your pretty prepared

id go for it!!!!!!! remeber im here if you need any help! good luck


----------

